# A levels



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

anyone get their results today?? I'm v.happy....got B,B,C which was more than I needed for my uni place yay!!!!! I'm scared about going away now!!! IBS being one of the many reasons... hope you guys did ok with your exams too


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello,Congratulations!!!What uni course are you wanting to do?I just finsihed uni, I found that it is easiler than holding down a job as you have more flxibility time wise!!Just make sure you try and eat healthily, and most importantly remember to eat on a regular basis, with all the excitement I often forgot!!And take it easy on the alcohol!!you'll enjoy your time at uni, its a great thing to do!! I loved it!!! Just remember to take time out for you and to keep an eye on your health!Wishing you all the best!Sarah


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Congratulations, that is a brilliant result.Even though I messed my A'Levels up, I still got into Uni and had THE BEST 4 years of my life. Admittedly my IBS started when I moved to uni, but nevertheless it is the best time you will have, not only because you can use the opportunity to catch up on 18 years of missed sleep!Enjoy it, you will love it, I was terrified when I first got there, I made myself try it until Xmas break and by that time I well and truly LOVED IT!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!







Where are you going to study?I'm with talgall, the first few weeks are the hardest but I am sure you will be fine!!!!!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

hey ziggystardust00!!Just woken up in a relatively sober state...after partying alllll night







Got A,B,C,C and I'm off to agricultural college.Well done!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Congratulations everyone! I'm off to Uni in 5 weeks time too, although i did my A levels a couple of years ago.If you're worried about your IBS playing up at Uni, talk to your tutors. I've already explained to them about my toilet issues *hehe* and got better halls because of it *ensuite* nice!xxx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I spoke to my tutors the other day about it and they were really nice about it - offered me counselling sessions and if I needed anything there's a nurse around most days - also turns out head of student support has IBS as well so had a nice little chat about everything Honesty always works best with IBS I think - then its out in the open from the start.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

hey people!! thanks for your replies....congrats to you guys who got the results you needed too!! I'm so scared about going now...can't believe it's actually gonna happen!!!! I'm gonna do French+German I think....although I dunno if I'll last doing both of them...we'll see.


----------

